# i think i overfed my betta



## babblebuzz (Apr 1, 2014)

Around 10am I fed my betta Rufus 3 freeze dried bloodworms and it's about 10pm now, he looks a little full? Is he going to be okay? The grey area underneath, a little behind his head, looks bigger than it did yesterday... Here are some pics:








he has a heater and 10 gallons he's still pretty active and swimming about but I was gone for 8 hours after I fed him so I have no clue if he pooped. I placed a mirror against his tank and he flared and swam around for 7 or 8 minutes and i put the mirror away, he still didn't poop??? I don't see any fish poop in the tank either. 
He also has a little bit of a weird fin (although he swims fine), I got him 5 days ago.


----------



## babblebuzz (Apr 1, 2014)

and sorry! I didn't realize the photos were so large orz


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

He's fine. 
For me, he's a little skinny. I like to feed till I see a teeny little belly.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

An overfed fish would look like this:








Also, if he's just being fed bloodworms, that's like eating nothing but steak. I would suggest using that as a treat, and feeding him primarily high quality pellets.


----------



## Tangeh (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah he looks fine to me too! He's very pretty!


----------



## babblebuzz (Apr 1, 2014)

thank you guys! I have an order of new life spectrum betta food on it's way :> I'll switch to giving him bloodworms and daphnia maybe once or twice a week once the pellets get here.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Sounds perfect!!


----------



## AudaxViator (Feb 5, 2014)

He's so pretty! I like how you matched the gravel to his marbling ^_^. Steak every day mmmm.


----------



## babblebuzz (Apr 1, 2014)

AudaxViator said:


> He's so pretty! I like how you matched the gravel to his marbling ^_^. Steak every day mmmm.


Ah thank you! Ruffy is pretty cute I gotta say~ Yes, thank you for noticing the gravel! (and he's not a steak everyday betta anymore c: I got some omega one flakes till I get the NLS)


----------



## babblebuzz (Apr 1, 2014)

haveyouhadyourteayet said:


> Sounds perfect!!


THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HELP! I'm still a little worried since I can't seem to catch the little guy pooping but he's still looking the same and very active! I got a little worried about his all steak diet and went and got some omega one flakes until his nls pellets come in c: Am I really supposed to feed the flakes 2-3 times a day? He eats them happily but I want to make sure that it's correct.


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

Beautiful fish you have there! Glad that you have ordered him some good food, too.

Looking at the pictures of the leaf hammock, I am pretty sure I can see a wire inside of it. Unfortunately, those leaf hammocks need a little modification to make them truly aquarium-safe. It would be a very good idea to remove that wire ASAP (before it rusts), as that can make your fish very sick. It's fairly easy to do with a pair of pliers. There are several walk-throughs on this forum for that (just use the search feature), or one of us can give you detailed instructions. The leaf will still work afterwards just fine.


----------



## babblebuzz (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm actually answering my own question here but I put rufus in a small container (like the one he came in at petco) after feeding him and left him like that for about 4 hours while I went to classes and he pooped! Looks like he really is just fine it was really hard to see his poop because its so small and sort of circular like pellets. I had been looking for that long stringy poop I've seen other fish take. Is this good? Or bad? (I'm readjusting him to his own tank right now so he can go back and enjoy his space)


----------



## babblebuzz (Apr 1, 2014)

NorthernLights said:


> Beautiful fish you have there! Glad that you have ordered him some good food, too.
> 
> Looking at the pictures of the leaf hammock, I am pretty sure I can see a wire inside of it. Unfortunately, those leaf hammocks need a little modification to make them truly aquarium-safe. It would be a very good idea to remove that wire ASAP (before it rusts), as that can make your fish very sick. It's fairly easy to do with a pair of pliers. There are several walk-throughs on this forum for that (just use the search feature), or one of us can give you detailed instructions. The leaf will still work afterwards just fine.


oh wow I didnt even think of that! Thank you I'll remove it right now! and thanks c: Rufus is getting lots of compliments today :> (I'm glad the food is well known as quality I want the best for my betta)


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

Long, stringy poop from a betta would usually indicate internal parasite infection. Healthy betta poop does look a lot like their food pellets.


----------



## babblebuzz (Apr 1, 2014)

NorthernLights said:


> Long, stringy poop from a betta would usually indicate internal parasite infection. Healthy betta poop does look a lot like their food pellets.


Then I'm very glad he's having pellet like poops! Thank you for that fast reply! :>


----------

